# Nevada Republican Governor Proposes $1.3 Billion in Tax Breaks for Tesla



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

With its tourism-dependent economy still struggling, the state sees winning the Tesla Gigafactory as ultimately adding $100 billion to Nevada's economy over the next 20 years.

More...


----------



## evmetro (Apr 9, 2012)

I am pretty sure that the democrat governor of my state had the same opportunity. I guess CA does not need something like this...


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

CA is bankrupt and cannot afford to bring in a company on a long-term possibility of future revenue.


----------



## Sunking (Aug 10, 2009)

evmetro said:


> I am pretty sure that the democrat governor of my state had the same opportunity. I guess CA does not need something like this...


CA is a great place to be from. Businesses, money, and jobs are leaving CA in droves. All that will be left is a hoard of people looking for handouts.


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

Na! The handout horde will leave and follow the money and leave California to me.


----------



## evmetro (Apr 9, 2012)

Still waiting for a liberal to step in here to explain how liberalism has made CA a better place, or a progressive to explain all this great progress. There was a shop just a few doors down from me that was doing really well, but there is a for lease sign on it now since he just moved to Reno. I can't help contemplating TX or NV...


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

Georgia is still pretty good, too, if you prefer green hills over desert or beach.


----------

